# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Rama shpall martesën në ditëlindjen e Enverit

## Nice_Boy

*Tiranë, 16 tetor - Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste të Shqipërisë, Edi Rama ka vendosur ti japë fund beqarisë. Lideri i socialistëve do të martohet me Linda Bashën, doktore e shkencave ekonomike.* 

Lajmi u publikua sot fillimisht në Gazetën Shqiptare, kurse në mesditë u konfirmua edhe nga vetë lideri i PS-së, i cili nëpërmjet një deklarate për shtyp njofton se ceremonia do te zhvillohet fundjavën e ardhshme. 

Dëshiroj të konfirmoj vërtetësinë e lajmit të sotëm për lidhjen time në martesë me Lindën. Është një moment i veçantë në jetën time që dëshiroj ta ndaj me të afërmit e miqtë në fund të javës së ardhshme, ka deklaruar kryebashkiaku i Tiranës. 

I menjëhershëm ka qenë edhe urimi i kryeministrit. Sali Berisha i uroi kundërshtarit të tij politik jetë të lumtur, ndërsa ngre pikëpyetjen se ku do të vendosë çifti kurorën, pasi Rama është vetë kryetar bashkie.

Linda ka lindur në një familje tradicionale tiranase. Ka një vajzë, Rean, e cila studion arkitekturën. Vetë ka studiuar ekonomi në Universitetin e Tiranës. Në vitin 1993 ka kryer studimet master për ekonomi në Universitetin e New Yorkut dhe Universitetin e Evropës Qendrore në Pragë. Pos funksioneve tjera, një periudhë ka qenë në funksionin e drejtores së përgjithshme të Agjencisë Kombëtare të Privatizimit pranë qeverisë shqiptare deri në vitin 1998.

----------


## Reschen

Ilir Meta ketu e disa vite me pare e ka keshilluar shpesh Edi Ramen te rishikoje mardheniet private dhe te krijoje familje. 
Domethene ka dicka qe e lidh opoziten me poziten dhe nuk qene zgjedhjet e kaluara, as parate e shumuara, as korrupsioni, as mafia, as ndertimet pa kriter

----------


## Zigzag

Do u zhdepka n'dru kjo Linda... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SKRAPARI

un e di se nuk martohen homot

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nusja e ka emrin Lindita XHILLARI, me thane,....

ka qene zyrtare e mesme e administrates se Berisha-Meksi1, deri ne 97, kryetare e Agjensise te Privatizimit, dega Tirane. Me pas me duket se ka qene keshilltare e Finos, kurse kohet e fundit, punonte me Ylli Cabirin ne nji OJQ, qe kapshe shume projekte te USAID, milliona dallers-e,...

Ka qene e martuar me nji profesor matematike....

that's enaf....lol

----------


## Brari

agjentura pd-iste ka futur agjenten e saje ne kupolen e ppsh-se.
nusja e sekretarit te pare te partise dyshohet se eshte agjente e "armikut te kllases"..
lol

urime ed ramushit..

me mire te shohim martesa se revolucione.. causho zabito gjinushiste..

----------


## Beran

Me ne fund do ndrroj puna,tani do te thot HAP KEMBET,e jo hap KUTITE,shpresoj tjet nusja meraklie, t'knaq komshot.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me ne fund do ndrroj puna,tani do  thot HAP KEMBET,e jo hap KUTITE,shpresoj tjet nusja meraklie, t'knaq komshot.


ti a kene dhene amerikanet, per te msu si hapen kutite

 :pa dhembe: ,

lol

----------


## Seminarist

> agjentura pd-iste ka futur agjenten e saje ne kupolen e ppsh-se.
> nusja e sekretarit A pare te partise dyshohet se eshte agjente e "armikut te kllases"..
> lol
> 
> urime ed ramushit..
> 
> me mire te shohim martesa se revolucione.. causho zabito gjinushiste..




Braro, se kam zakon me u fut ke politika, por me duket se kjo lidhje per krijim familje eshte nje hap me tutje drejt marrjes se pushtetit. Rama do te pozoje si familjar ne prag te berjes K/minister. Qe ka ardhe puna deri ketu, dmth qe pd-ja i paska keq punet.


Urime Rames per martesen. Mgjth nuk e kuptoj kishtarisht, duke qene katolik, si do ta zgjidhe divorcin e vete edhe te saje?

----------


## ganimet

Urime z .Edit, :buzeqeshje:  te na trashegohet qifti i ri pak i bajt.

----------


## Izadora

Per hajer i qofte te zotit te shtepis :-d

----------


## Corvus

Edhe 100 dhe mos harro!!!!!! Perdor prezervativin.....

----------


## skender76

Me n'fun simpatizantet socialist do hecin me ballin lart..... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## liana76

Me falni po ajo gruaja me te cilen kishte dale .......ne plazhet e frances kush ishte?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me falni po ajo gruaja me  cilen kishte dale .......ne plazhet e frances kush ishte?


Ajo eshte Delina, 

sic thone taljonet, 

"vechia conoscienca",

----------


## mia@

Ndonje picture te nuses a keni, se dhenderin e kemi pare.  :arushi:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Per hajer i qofte *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A zotit te shtepis
> 			
> 		
> 
> *:-d


ku do e kaloje naten e pare te marteses mo..ky nuk ka shtepi..eshte varfanjak..po te doje ta coje ne Peze nuk e le dashnori..paska me kaluar naten ne zyren e kriearit te bashkise..
hajde zot shtepie hajde..kur ta shohin ndonje dite perseri nudo me nusen e re...

----------


## iliria e para

Ja dhe nusja. U trashigoft çifti i ri!

----------


## donna76

Te trashegohet Z.Rama. :buzeqeshje: 

ehhhh......... kush u martua dhe nuk u gezua  :syte zemra:

----------


## illyrian rex

Te trashegohen. Urime Edi.

Je i madh..................................................  ....... me trup  :shkelje syri:

----------

